# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Oczy zachodzące mgłą

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od pewnego czasu mam dziwne objawy dotyczące oczu. Otóż przy gwałtownych ruchach albo np. jak wstaję, na moment robi mi się gorąco i oczy zachodzą mi mgłą. Ogólnie czuję się dobrze, nie odczuwam żadnego zmęczenia, ale te chwile kiedy oczy zachodzą mgłą sa bardzo uciążliwe  :Frown: 
Co może być tego przyczyną, czy ktoś z Was zna ten problem i mi coś doradzi?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.,.

----------


## sarlinna

To bardziej na zawroty głowy wygląda niż problemy z oczami. A często tak masz?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem dokładnie, co to może być, ale czesto sie badam bo sama miałam poroblemy ze wzrokiem i jak czesto siedze przed kompem to mrużę oczy ... jest taki cykl badań bezpłatnych, teraz będzie w Poznaniu, nazywa sie chyba "Czas na wzrok"? więc od 19 do 24 października mozna sie przebadać za daarmo  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> nie wiem dokładnie, co to może być, ale czesto sie badam bo sama miałam poroblemy ze wzrokiem i jak czesto siedze przed kompem to mrużę oczy ... jest taki cykl badań bezpłatnych, teraz będzie w Poznaniu, nazywa sie chyba "Czas na wzrok"? więc od 19 do 24 października mozna sie przebadać za daarmo


tez bylam na tej akcji, szybko bez kolejek, lekarz mnie zbadal i jeszcze z nim porozmawiałam, naprawdę warto jesli macie mozliwosc sie bezpłatnie zbadać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez bylam na tych badaniach. jestem bardzo zadowolona, polecam  :Smile:

----------


## SirArgal

> Witam,
> Od pewnego czasu mam dziwne objawy dotyczące oczu. Otóż przy gwałtownych ruchach albo np. jak wstaję, na moment robi mi się gorąco i oczy zachodzą mi mgłą. Ogólnie czuję się dobrze, nie odczuwam żadnego zmęczenia, ale te chwile kiedy oczy zachodzą mgłą sa bardzo uciążliwe 
> Co może być tego przyczyną, czy ktoś z Was zna ten problem i mi coś doradzi?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.,.


Takie chwilowe zamglenie podczas gwałtownego wstawania to wynik niedotlenienia mózgu - nagła zmiana pozycji sprawia że przez chwilę do mózgu dociera mniej krwi i nasz organizm "odcina" na chwilę wzrok (krew natlenia ważniejsze ośrodki mózgu - zapobiega w ten sposób trwałym uszkodzeniom). Uczucie gorąca które temu towarzyszy to nic innego tylko chwilowy wzrost ciśnienia, mający na celu przywrócenie normalnego krążenia w mózgu. Całość to po prostu mechanizm obronny naszego organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Od pewnego czasu mam dziwne objawy dotyczące oczu. Otóż przy gwałtownych ruchach albo np. jak wstaję, na moment robi mi się gorąco i oczy zachodzą mi mgłą. Ogólnie czuję się dobrze, nie odczuwam żadnego zmęczenia, ale te chwile kiedy oczy zachodzą mgłą sa bardzo uciążliwe 
> Co może być tego przyczyną, czy ktoś z Was zna ten problem i mi coś doradzi?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.,.


jest to nie dobór witamin nie ma o co się martwić po prostu jedz więcej owoców itp  :Wink:

----------

